

The Power Of Tumblr - rasca123
http://seersuckermag.com/lifestyle/read/the-power-of-tumblr

======
Crake
"I say this because Tumblr is influential and powerful."

* snort*

Wait, he was serious?

~~~
spoiler
Fans of the TV show Supernatural raised around 10,000 quid for a 17 year old
who was kicked out of the house by her parents because she came out as lesbian
to them.

I guess 10,000 is not a much, but it was a one-week effort and it was a bit
disorganised, to be honest. However, it did help her to buy a ticket to the UK
(She lived in Germany and was staying at a friend's place in the meantime),
find a job, rent an apartment and get settled in.

